# May be moving to england?



## cinnicotsucre

Hey! So my mom is applying for some jobs in the uk, so we might be moving there soon. I was just wondering what i should do with my hedgehog? Is it even possible to take them from canada to england? I am really worried about this! Does anyone have experience or know about this? Thank you!


----------



## LarryT

I know a lady that moved from Japan to England a few years ago and she had to have her two hedgehogs quarantined for a full six months before she was allowed to bring them home, costed a lot to do this but not sure of the exact amount.


----------



## FiaSpice

Yeah it's costly and complicated. My my aunt moved to France, she considered bringing her lovebird, but he would have to be quanrentained for a long time and would be quite expensive. In the end, one of her friend adopted him.


----------



## ktdid

I am 98% sure that any pets moving into the UK have to be quarantined for 6 months.


----------



## eskye

Considering that hedgehogs don't live very long in the first place, your best bet is to rehome over quarantine if you do end up moving. It will be much kinder to the animal. If they were long lived like other species, I would quarantine. But quarantine is boarding your animal at an approved facility for 6 months, which does not sound to me a pleasant environment for a short lived pet.


----------



## littl30wl

Heya, 
I moved back to the uk from the states about 8 years ago. My parents have moved back, but continue with consultation work in the states. We moved our cats over first about 5 years ago, and it was quite expensive. We moved our dog over last year and that was an unbelievable process; whilst he didn't require quarantine, we did have a right song and dance filling the paperwork requirements, the microchipping process, the inoculation timetable and proving that he was healthy enough to a) come into the uk and b) fly on a plane. It cost close to $2000 to bring just our (small) dog to England. It was very, very stressful for him and he's not a good traveller anymore. 

The reason that the uk has such a stringent policy involving the importation of animals is that there is no rabies here. You definitely want to check with the Canadian vets about the process for moving to the uk/eu, as they could well be different from moving from the states. Also, the uk has a native breed of hedgehog, so that may influence the laws regarding 'outside' hedgehogs. 

On the plus side, aphs are really common here, and you don't need a permit to own one. They're absolutely legal everywhere (on the mainland). 

Hope that sheds a bit of light on the situation!


----------



## meggles1410

Were you moving to? I'm english and live in essex.

Animals do hav to be quarined for 6 months to be brought here unfortunatly, so you could wait and pay or adopt them out, but keep their stuff and bring it over and buy a hog here... that's the best I can think of x


----------



## meggles1410

But people do buy in and import hedgehogs here, and I don't hear much about quritine for them, possibly just a vet check to make sure they are fit to fly or ship xx


----------



## momIImany

Just a question. Didn't the tunnel to the continent bring in rabies with the rats? May not be common - but I bet you have it now.


----------



## zombiewoman

I contacted a APH breeder in the UK, her name is Helen about your possible move to the UK and this is what she sent me. It is a web site that gives you the rules and contacts. She would have to contact DEFRA and ask for advice - it is illegal to bring one into the UK without being in quarantine for six months or going into quarantine for six months in the UK - this is down to the risk of rabies.

Here is the website

http://www.defra.gov.uk/

She will find contact details to email them and ask what the legal requirements are.

xx

After looking at this, it may be easier to adopt your buddy out and take equipment with you and contact one of the breeders over there to get a new hedgehog. I can put you in contact with many good breeders over there. Lisa


----------

